# Solved: cannot render mpeg2 demux filter... help



## ajrobson (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a jetway tv tuner card, (I am assuerd that it is just a k-world tv tuner card under a different name) I have recently put on windows mce and since doing so when i try to run the tv software i get that message. I am sure it is to do with the drivers but the jetway website does not offer much information I have the drivers fomr this page but still get the same problem. Can anybody help me either getting it working?


----------



## ajrobson (Aug 2, 2006)

this thread can be ignored I found some drivers in the end! I just found some kworld ones that work with mce!


----------

